# Cmp 1911



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Well I just got an email stating that my number came up for a CMP 1911, Now I just have to figure out how to convince my lovely bride to drop $1K.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just put your foot down and tell her you are buying it.

Of course, I've never been married so.....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> Well I just got an email stating that my number came up for a CMP 1911, Now I just have to figure out how to convince my lovely bride to drop $1K.


$1K will get you a very nice brand NEW 1911.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Well I just got an email stating that my number came up for a CMP 1911, Now I just have to figure out how to convince my lovely bride to drop $1K.


One K???? Hell I got mine from them for $25.00, in 1964.

I still have it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> $1K will get you a very nice brand NEW 1911.


True.
But these pistols are for those who want a piece of history, who like authentic military weapons.

For the price I paid to get a 1943 Remington made Springfield Model 1903A3 I could have gotten a Savage or Remington bolt action 30-06 with a scope plus several boxes of ammo.
But they just wouldn't be the same in my eyes.

For the price I paid for my 1945 Springfield M1 Garand I could have gotten an AR and a bunch of ammo.
But, there is absolutely NO comparison between the two.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> One K???? Hell I got mine from them for $25.00, in 1964.
> 
> I still have it.


i got my Colt Government Model MkIV Series 70 for $35 from a guy I worked with. This was in the late 70's. 
I still have it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The CMP 1911s are definitely collector pieces. They have mostly seen hard use and likely need a overhaul to be reliable as I understand it. For a custom build or daily carry there are better 1911 options. If I had the funds available and was picked, I would buy it and not worry. The value will only go up with time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

An aquaintance who is a military firearms collector, and I mean good stuff such as a WW2 BAR, an M16A1, an M79 grenade launcher and a Thompson, offered me a unique piece.
It was a USGI 1911/1911A1.
It had been rebuilt by some unknown military armorer at some time in the past, and was a 1911 frame with a 1911A1 slide.
All properly marked, including the wonderful US Government Property.
I do not remember the contract builder.
He was asking $1500, and for the shape it was in was an excellent deal. And definately a one-of-a-kind.

I didn't have the money, sadly.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i got my Colt Government Model MkIV Series 70 for $35 from a guy I worked with. This was in the late 70's.
> I still have it.


I have a Colt Commander series 80 that I inherited 16 years ago from a friends estate,

along with 25 other guns including some FNFAL'S.

I carry it quite a bit in cooler weather, but right now I am carrying an S&W 4566TSW,

4 spare mags, and a S&W #3 hammerless in 32 S&W as backup.

I do list to one side.:vs_laugh:

I do not want to get caught in some left wing demo and be a victim.

The two handguns I can shoot the best are a 1911 and a S&W mod 66, 4 inch.

I beat everyone on our PD everytime we shot for qualification for as long as I was on the department.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> Well I just got an email stating that my number came up for a CMP 1911, Now I just have to figure out how to convince my lovely bride to drop $1K.


Keep the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the Trunk. Only safe way to carry those guns as was taught in rookie school. lol. Kindly dont tell any lovers of those goofy guns what i said. Thanks. I hate getting nagged at all over again another time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> True.
> But these pistols are for those who want a piece of history, who like authentic military weapons.
> 
> For the price I paid to get a 1943 Remington made Springfield Model 1903A3 I could have gotten a Savage or Remington bolt action 30-06 with a scope plus several boxes of ammo.
> ...


I love Garands and 14's, have a bunch, my favorite two are from H&R, they are in brand new condition with 0 TE.

I worked there for a long time, from M-14 builds to M1 rebuilds in 7.62 MM NATO, then the M-16.

I also have a half dozen M1 carbines.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Keep the gun in the glove box and the ammo in the Trunk. Only safe way to carry those guns as was taught in rookie school. lol. Kindly dont tell any lovers of those goofy guns what i said. Thanks. I hate getting nagged at all over again another time.


Here is some more ass raggin, I have carried one since 1964, never had a problem with them.

It is my opinion that those afraid of them are incompetent or just plain yellow assed wimps, or as you say, ROOKIES.

Or they are mechanically inept twits.

The amount of AD's with glocks are 5 times higher than with a 1911 and the 1911 had about a 70 year head start.

IF YOU ARE AFRAID of them, keep the hell away from them!!!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just put your foot down and tell her you are buying it.
> 
> Of course, I've never been married so.....


I'm on my third marriage. Take what I say and do the opposite.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Your cash and a man can do what he wishes with it. No way those 45's are worth much. There maybe a few worth a couple bucks but 99% are not


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I inherited my dad’s 1911. He was in a water cooled 30 cal machine gun crew during the war and fought in the Philippines. I get it out and shoot it once every few years. It has seen heavy and hard use. I had it inspected and we replaced all the springs to make it reliable. I kept all of the original parts just in case, so as not to lose any historical value. So as an antique, these 45s are neat to own. But they have all been beat to death so I would never trust my life to one.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

My Daddy was a Vet of the Big War too. Army Air Corps MP mostly in England. He say they stuck him in some kinda remote guard shack in a forest. He got highly bored and sit a beer bottle on a post about 50 yards away and spent hours and cases of ammo of which he had plenty trying hit with his issue 1911 with no success. He said one day a limey rode up a bicyle and wanted to bs. The limey asked him if he could hit anything with his gun? My daddy say hell yes pulled out the gun and busted the bottle without aiming. The Limey was astounded and went away muttering about crazy yanks. lol. According to the story anyway.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just like the ole car market. Many times there is no way those things are worth what they sell for. If that's what the buyer wants and is willing to pay the price who are we to judge.

Buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

SOCOM42 said:


> One K???? Hell I got mine from them for $25.00, in 1964.
> 
> I still have it.


I'll give $200 That's a 800% Appreciation, Not too bad


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> I'll give $200 That's a 800% Appreciation, Not too bad


Nah, I don't think so, will go to my kid when I go.

Besides, I have a Bridgeport Thompson that I paid $150.00 for, that I would sell first @ about $18,000.00.

All the others have gone up at least a hundred times each.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> True.
> But these pistols are for those who want a piece of history, who like authentic military weapons.
> 
> For the price I paid to get a 1943 Remington made Springfield Model 1903A3 I could have gotten a Savage or Remington bolt action 30-06 with a scope plus several boxes of ammo.
> ...


True but those CMP Garands are completely rebuilt and in very very nice shape if you pay for a Service grade or better. I've yet to see a CMP 1911 up close but from the CMP boards, most of the military 1911s are worn out pieces of junk. $1000 is a lot of money for a worn out piece of junk just to say you have an authentic 1911.

I love my Garand. I still haven't decided on a 1911.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

1911s, only had one and was was a squirrel to shoot. Groups all over. I'd only be happy < 25 yds 

My M29 S +W I can flip woodchucks at 75 yds . So it's not me

Pistol hunting woodchucks, great practice in stalking and marksmanship............


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> 1911s, only had one and was was a squirrel to shoot. Groups all over. I'd only be happy < 25 yds
> 
> My M29 S +W I can flip woodchucks at 75 yds . So it's not me
> 
> Pistol hunting woodchucks, great practice in stalking and marksmanship............


The guys I ran with in the 70s who were madly in love with those things swore by Gold Cups I think. Tighter bushing and bettre triggers or something. One of my close chums had one that shot .38 special wadcutters. He said was real accurate and they gave us free ammo. What was not to love. He carried a padded briefcase around to buy and sell guns. In those days at Corpus there were cops everywhere and they was always either getting divorced fired or got a job an needed a gun. My pal was the go to guy. He was a 32nd degree Mason named Trooper Roger Barnes. Very colorful guy. When the Captain retired who was also a Mason..he gave old Roger a real Thompon and a Grease Gun. Those Masons stick together.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jeffh said:


> True but those CMP Garands are completely rebuilt and in very very nice shape if you pay for a Service grade or better. I've yet to see a CMP 1911 up close but from the CMP boards, most of the military 1911s are worn out pieces of junk. $1000 is a lot of money for a worn out piece of junk just to say you have an authentic 1911.
> 
> I love my Garand. I still haven't decided on a 1911.


And yet, I'd wager they will all be sold out and people will still want one.

If I didn't already have four 1911A1's, I'd buy one for my military weapons collection.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

How's the condition of those 1K guns?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> How's the condition of those 1K guns?


 I betting not very good. They are old. Been in inventory a long time. they were used. There maybe a few gems mixed in rarer manufactures . You can bet they been picked through. Made up my mind to pass on this not long after they announced it would happen.

" The Civilian Marksmanship Program last year announced it would sell 10,000 of the legendary pistols that have been in Army stocks for decades to collectors. But that number has dropped to 8,000 for this year as of a recent posting by CMP.

Thing is, not all of the 8,000 to be made available will be up for purchase by those select few who're given the go ahead. Instead, some have been deemed "unusual and worthy of being auctioned," according to the CMP website."

" The CMP will randomly pick "winners" for the surplus 1911s on Oct. 5, where customers will be contacted and be allowed to select the grade of pistol they wish to purchase.

The pricing is as follows and includes shipping:

Service Grade $1,050: Pistol may exhibit minor pitting and wear on exterior surfaces and friction surfaces. Grips are complete with no cracks. Pistol is in issuable condition.

Field Grade $950: Pistol may exhibit minor rust, pitting, and wear on exterior surfaces and friction surfaces. Grips are complete with no cracks. Pistol is in issuable condition.

Rack Grade $850: Pistol will exhibit rust, pitting, and wear on exterior surfaces and friction surfaces. Grips may be incomplete and exhibit cracks. Pistol requires minor work to return to issuable condition.

Auction Grade: The condition of the auction pistol will be described when posted for auction. Note: If you have already purchased a 1911 from CMP you will not be allowed to purchase an auction 1911. If you purchase an auction 1911, your name will be pulled from the sequenced list. No repeat purchasers are allowed until all orders received have been filled.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

@Smitty901

That's discouraging but not unexpected. When this news initially broke I was interested since the 1911 is my favorite pistol but the condition I'd want would likely be more than I'd feel comfortable paying. I'm about 40-50 years too late for the deals/firearms I really want - lol!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@bigwheel,



SOCOM42 said:


> Here is some more ass raggin, I have carried one since 1964, never had a problem with them.
> 
> It is my opinion that those afraid of them are incompetent or just plain yellow assed wimps, or as you say, ROOKIES.
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of mine.








You will notice everyone has a Wilson SS mag in it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And yet, I'd wager they will all be sold out and people will still want one.
> 
> If I didn't already have four 1911A1's, I'd buy one for my military weapons collection.


Here is a picture of my 5, and a picture of my bayonets and 2 of my K-BAR'S.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Well Here she is !

Not too bad of shape, Tight action crisp trigger @ 5.5 Lbs. Remington Rand, 1944 build. It has been re-parkerized. The barrel is pristine, so It must be a newer barrel.

Maybe get it to the range this weekend.

Its not a Kimber, but it s genuine U.S Govt Army Issue !!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I have a Colt Commander series 80 that I inherited 16 years ago from a friends estate,
> 
> along with 25 other guns including some FNFAL'S.
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of my EDC guns, carried in some sort of combination depending on travel location.

These are for this weather, will change out when cool weather gets here.









Two 45's, a 38, a 32, a 9MM and a 22.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Well Here she is !
> 
> Not too bad of shape, Tight action crisp trigger @ 5.5 Lbs. Remington Rand, 1944 build. It has been re-parkerized. The barrel is pristine, so It must be a newer barrel.
> 
> ...


SWEEEEET!!!!!
And the "US Government Property" stamp on it makes it special to guys like me.
You did good, my friend!!
I'd rather have what you have than five Kimbers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Demitri.14 said:


> Well Here she is !
> 
> Not too bad of shape, Tight action crisp trigger @ 5.5 Lbs. Remington Rand, 1944 build. It has been re-parkerized. The barrel is pristine, so It must be a newer barrel.
> 
> ...


If you dissemble it, look on the legs of the barrel, you might find the contract makers code.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now that you have the Real Deal, you will need the official US Government manual. Only $6.99 plus shipping.
www.militariapress.com/product/BK069.html


----------

